# General > Sport >  Baton Relay Meetings To Mark Commonwelath Games In Highland

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Baton Relay Meetings To Mark Commonwelath Games In Highland*

[IMG][/IMG]
Convener calls for communities to join together to celebrate Commonwealth Queenâ [Read Full Article]

----------

